# Aufstehen



## The Paladin (8. Mai 2011)

Nun, wo beginne ich? Als ich noch jünger war (12 -14) konnte ich IMMER früh aufstehen (Meistens um 5 - 6 Uhr Morgens)

Jetzt kann ich ziemlich lange schlafen und nie den Willen aufbringen aufzustehen.

Da ich einen Job habe wo ich um 10 beginne zu arbeiten und um 19 Uhr aufhöre, möchte ich wissen wie man Aufstehen kann wenn der Wecker leutet. Ich kann den Wecker stellen wie ich will, immer wenn ich aufstehen ist der Wecker aus und ich verspäte. (Schalte ich den Wecker im Schlaf aus?)

Ich möchte gerne mal wieder früh aufstehen um etwas Zeit zu haben nachzudenken, Hobbys nachzugehen und mich auf die Arbeit vorbereiten.

Ich danke euch für die Antworten schon im Voraus.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Mai 2011)

Also am allerbesten sind ja Wecker die dich in der richtigen Schlafphase wecken können, denn meistens liegt es daran.

Ansonsten gilt der Tipp, den Wecker sehr unerreichbar aufzustellen und eine wirklich penetrante Melodie zu installieren dass du quasi gezwungen bist aufzustehen.
Zumindest ist es bei mir so dass wenn ich dann einmal erst auf den Beinen bin es mir schwer fällt mich wieder hinzulegen und einzuschlafen, allerdings gibt es auch da Ausnahmen 

Ein anderer Trick den ich mal benutzt habe ist der 5x Snooze Trick, d.h. den Wecker 30 Minuten früher als die gewollte Zeit stellen und dass man ihn so 5x Snoozen lässt. Das funktioniert aber nicht bei jedem von daher...^^


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2011)

Wecker so stellen, dass man aufstehen MUSS, um ihn auszuschalten. Ggf. mehrere Wecker stellen. Und wenn man auf den Beinen ist, einfach auf den Beinen bleiben und auf keinen Fall zum "ausdusseln" hinlegen.


----------



## Soladra (8. Mai 2011)

Ich leg mir den wecker immer auf den Schreibtisch, da komm ich nicht ran. Daneben leg ich irgend was süßes, z.b. n Stück Schokolade. Das teil Düdelt, ich steh fluchend auf, fress die schokolade, Im Hirn wird das Belohnungssystem aktiviert und es speichert sich "Aha, wenn du da und da aufstehst bekommste was feines". Danach einfach laute Gutelaune-Musik anmachen und dann is aufstehen kein Problem mehr


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Aha, wenn du da und da aufstehst bekommste was feines".



Hab ich ja echt noch nie gehört. xD

Bei mir würde das ein ganz neues Problem verursachen: Immer genug Schokolade da haben ... das ist so gut wie unmöglich. =/


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich leg mir den wecker immer auf den Schreibtisch, da komm ich nicht ran. Daneben leg ich irgend was süßes, z.b. n Stück Schokolade. Das teil Düdelt, ich steh fluchend auf, fress die schokolade, Im Hirn wird das Belohnungssystem aktiviert und es speichert sich "Aha, wenn du da und da aufstehst bekommste was feines". Danach einfach laute Gutelaune-Musik anmachen und dann is aufstehen kein Problem mehr


Hehe, gute Idee.


----------



## Soladra (8. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hab ich ja echt noch nie gehört. xD
> 
> Bei mir würde das ein ganz neues Problem verursachen: Immer genug Schokolade da haben ... das ist so gut wie unmöglich. =/




Muss ja keine Schokolade sein, kann auch ne Banane oder sonst irgendwas leckeres sien. Solange es süß schmeckt, is die sache Gegesssen. (höhö Wortwitz)


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Muss ja keine Schokolade sein, kann auch ne Banane oder sonst irgendwas leckeres sien. Solange es süß schmeckt, is die sache Gegesssen. (höhö Wortwitz)



Hm ... alles, was mich zum Aufstehen verleiten würde (Essbares), wäre wahrscheinlich schon am Vorabend weg. o_O
Hab schon überlegt, ob ich Models engagiere, die sich da hinstellen und umso weiter ich im Morgenablauf fortschreite, immer nackter werden. Sollte klappen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hm ... alles, was mich zum Aufstehen verleiten würde (Essbares), wäre wahrscheinlich schon am Vorabend weg. o_O
> Hab schon überlegt, ob ich Models engagiere, die sich da hinstellen und umso weiter ich im Morgenablauf fortschreite, immer nackter werden. Sollte klappen.



Könnte auf Dauer nen bisschen teuer werden :S


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnte auf Dauer nen bisschen teuer werden :S



Wäre aber definitiv eine lohnende Investition.
Und ich würde mich immer auf den nächsten Morgen freuen.

Einzig ein Problem sehe ich:

Wenn ich kurz davor bin zu gehen, ist die Dame komplett nackt - ergo: da will man dann nicht mehr gehen.

Der Plan brauch also noch definitiv einige Überlegungen.


----------



## Silenzz (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnte auf Dauer nen bisschen teuer werden :S


Wenn du genug Geld verdienst, dann ist es vollkommen gerechtfertigt


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Mai 2011)

Oder einen Weck-Mechanismus einbauen, der wenn der Wecker klingelt dir Wasser übers Bett kippt.

Dafür hab ich zwar meine Mutter, aber hey! Die hat das auch langsam satt.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Mai 2011)

Lass dich von deiner Mutter wecken oder anrufen. Meine ruft mich immer an, egal ob ich um 6, um 10 oder um 12 aufstehen muss. Die quatscht mir dann ein Ohr ab am Telefon und dann kann ich gar nicht mehr einschlafen. ^^


----------



## Felix^^ (8. Mai 2011)

Immer um die gleiche Uhrzeit ins Bettgehen  Oder besorg dir ein PC spiel das richtig spaß macht und man schon garnicht mehr ins Bett gehen will  Wo ich 12 war hab ich immer um 6 uhr nachdem ich aufgewacht bin sofort die PS2 angemacht ^^


----------



## The Paladin (8. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Infos.

Eine Melodie zu finden die mich weckt ist nicht schwer

Im Bundesheer hatte einer immer sein Handy versteckt mit derselben Melodie die jeden in Rage versetzt hat.

Die ging irgendwie so:

Guten Morgen, Guten Morgen, blablabla Sonnenschein und so weiter


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnte auf Dauer nen bisschen teuer werden :S


Weil?
Ich mit Sicherheit liegen bleiben würde und sie eher bitten würde, sich zu mir zu legen - anstatt aufzustehen. 

Ich habe 2 Wecker (Telefon + normalen Wecker) - liegen links und rechts auf den Nachttischen.
Da stelle ich die Zeiten zwar etwas im Abstand zueinander ein - aber so, daß ich zeitlich gesehen aufstehen muss.
Und ich habe genau die Töne ausgewählt, die mir am wenigsten gefallen.
Was bei extrem Müdigkeit bzw. Lustlosigkeit auch hilft - ein uralter 2 Glockenwecker auf eine Untertasse stellen.
Dazu sollte er so stehen, daß man aufstehen muss, um ihn auszuschalten.

Was natürlich auch geht ...
Du wirst einfach älter.
Da kommt gewisse Schlaflosigkeit mit Frühaufstehen automatisch hinzu.
Das ist auch erforderlich und von Vorteil, da man im fortgeschrittenem Alter eh nicht mehr so auf zack ist. 

greetz


----------



## Traklar (8. Mai 2011)

iPod am anderen Ende vom Zimmer stellen, dann muss ich schon mal dahin laufen. Wenn das nicht reicht, hat der Wecker immer 2-3 Phasen die er durchklingelt.

Der Wecker ist immer mindestens 30 min vorher eingestellt, als ich ihn brauche und wache dann meistens Pünktlich von selbst aus nach 2-3x ausschalten. VORTEIL davon sogar: Man füllt sich Happy, da man beim ersten Klingeln noch weiß, ach ich kann noch etwas pennen und wacht dann nicht hektisch auf sondern entspannter (meine Meinung).

Zudem ist mein Zimmer im Frühling/Sommer in der Früh immer sehr hell schon und ich hab ein Aquarium, was pünktlich 20 min bevor ich aufstehen sollte (Zeitschaltuhr) das Licht und die Pumpe an macht, da wird man auch gerne von wach und was gibt es besseres, als beim Plätschern von Wasser aufzuwachen (300l AQ, wo das saubere Wasser an der Rückwand herunterfließt).


----------



## Adalin (8. Mai 2011)

Hab auch öfters das Problem das ich, wenn der Wecker klingelt, im Halbschlaf den Wecker direkt ausmache !... Allerdings würde die Idee mit der richtig miesen Melodie oder dem lauten "geringe" bei mir nicht ziehen. Für den Rest des Tages wäre wohl meine Laune im Keller 
Hab leider auch noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden den "Wiedereinschlaf-Drang" auszutricksen da ich leider, auch wenn ich schon aufgestanden war, sofort wieder ins Bett zurück falle und weiter schlafe !

Perfekt klappt sowas nur, wenn ich mich auf irgendetwas freue (besonderes Ereignis etc).

Naja ich werde mal weiter die hier aufgebrachten Ideen verfolgen und für mich das optimum ermitteln !


----------



## Schrutti (8. Mai 2011)

Schafft euch n kind an XD meine weckt mich IMMER um 07.15 ob ich will oder nicht in der woche eh nicht schlimm aber am WE....

Früher hatte ich ne Zeitschaltuhr an meiner MusikAnlage dran welcher mich dann immer mit Metal geweckt hat. was mir durch das hektische aufstehen immer schlechte laune gemacht hat. (musste vor dem Nachbarn wach sein). heut mit 29 geht es schon etwas besser simpler Radiowecker mit Musiksender.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Guten Morgen, blablabla Sonnenschein und so weiter



BWAHHHHH das ist wirklich die einzige Melodie die mich nachhaltig so sehr abfuckt das ich aufstehe
ansonsten kann ich nicht aufstehen wenn ich nicht muss. am wochenende ist das ein hoffnungsloser kampf, es sei denn ich hab ein neues spiel das mich so ansüchtelt das ich mich doch aufraffe


----------



## Adalin (8. Mai 2011)

Schrutti schrieb:


> Schafft euch n kind an XD



Mit 17 denke ich mal, noch etwas zu früh


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Mai 2011)

Besitze einen Wecker mit Sprachaufnahme, der regelmäßig ruft "Steh auf sonst wirst du arbeitslos!".


----------



## floppydrive (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme mit dem aufstehen habe da auch oft verschlafen und mein Arbeitgeber hat das nicht gefallen. Haben nun einen seit 2 Monaten einen Lichtwecker von Philips, einfach genial das Teil man wacht super auf ist komplett entspannt und gar nicht geschafft, kann sowas nur empfehlen ich bin noch nie besser aufgewacht 




http://www.amazon.de/Philips-HF3480-01-Dämmerungssimulation-Nachfolger/dp/B002ECSXEM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1304875323&sr=8-3


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich leg mir den wecker immer auf den Schreibtisch, da komm ich nicht ran. Daneben leg ich irgend was süßes, z.b. n Stück Schokolade. Das teil Düdelt, ich steh fluchend auf, fress die schokolade, Im Hirn wird das Belohnungssystem aktiviert und es speichert sich "Aha, wenn du da und da aufstehst bekommste was feines". Danach einfach laute Gutelaune-Musik anmachen und dann is aufstehen kein Problem mehr



Ich würd die Schokolade wahrscheinlich schon beim hinlegen aufessen. :S


----------



## yves1993 (8. Mai 2011)

Omg bin ich dumm.

Da habe ich seit Ewigkeiten eigtl immer auf die Gelegenheit gewartet das Video zu posten und vergesse es einfach.

Bau dir sowas:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zEH5GxPNO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Funktioniert 100%.


----------



## Doomsta (8. Mai 2011)

Keine Drogen am vorabend konsumieren?^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme mit dem aufstehen habe da auch oft verschlafen und mein Arbeitgeber hat das nicht gefallen. Haben nun einen seit 2 Monaten einen Lichtwecker von Philips, einfach genial das Teil man wacht super auf ist komplett entspannt und gar nicht geschafft, kann sowas nur empfehlen ich bin noch nie besser aufgewacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für 80 Euro? Nein danke Genosse. Mein Fenster ist eh nach Osten hin, sprich um 5 bin ich wach. Aber meistens penn ich trotzdem weiter.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2011)

Also ich schaffe es nur pünktlich aufzustehen, wenn ich den Wecker so stelle, dass er 10 Minuten bevor ich los muss klingelt. Je größer mein Puffer ist, desto eher lege ich mich wieder schlafen. Ich habe bis jetzt immer verpennt, wenn ich nen Puffer von >= 30 Minuten habe.


----------



## iShock (9. Mai 2011)

bei mir klappt auch gar nix 


Schon das Handy auf den Schrank oben gelegt so das ich erstmal hochkrachseln muss - hilft alles nix


Im Moment mach ichs so das ich mir den Wecker so einstelle das ich über die Snooze funktion 1 Stunde Zeit hab zum wach werden - klappt meistens


manchmal aber auch nich und dann ists natürlich suboptimal x(


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich benutze als Wecker eigentlich immer die Radio Funktion meines Weckers.
 Ist doch am entspannendsten von ein bißchen Musik geweckt zu werden.


----------



## Contemptio (9. Mai 2011)

Such dir ne Freundin.

Ich hatte das Problem früher auch, aber wenn man frisch verliebt ist, freut man sich auf jeden neuen Tag und das Aufstehen geht irgendwie viel leichter :>


----------



## Potpotom (9. Mai 2011)

Klingt sicher komisch, aber ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller und muss gestehen, die Tipps haben alle nicht geholfen.

Ich lasse mich wecken, entweder durch meine Frau, einen Freund oder eine Freundin, meiner Nachbarin, einem Kollegen etc.pp. - der Wecker an sich, keine Chance. Ich stehe auf, gehe zum Wecker um ihn aus zu machen und geh wieder schlafen. Wenn man mich weckt, stehe ich auf und rede mit demjenigen - sobald ich wieder alleine im Schlafzimmer bin, zack, schlafe ich wieder. Eine Zeit lang habe ich mich von meiner Musikanlage wecken lassen die auf volle Lautstärke eingestellt war, das einzige was das bewirkte, waren Beschwerden meiner Nachbarschaft, wach wurde ich dadurch nicht.

Das einzige was mich wirklich wach macht, ist ein echtes Gespräch... eine Diskussion die mich aufregt, ärgert oder dergleichen. Meine Eltern sind damals kurz vor dem Amoklaufen gewesen - nichts zu machen, ich machs ja nicht mit Absicht. 

Ich war sogar in einer Klinik um das untersuchen zu lassen, genutzt hat es aber auch nichts.


----------



## Jester (9. Mai 2011)

Ganz wichtig ist auch, rechtzeitig ins Bett zu gehen. So muss ich z.b. in 4 Stunden aufstehen, obwohl ich, um wirklich ausgeschlafen zu sein, mind. 12 Stunden Schlaf brauche. Wecken tu ich mich dann nachher mit 4 Weckern, die geschickt im Raum verteilt sind. 
Möge die Macht mit mir sein!


----------



## Badomen (9. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme mit dem aufstehen habe da auch oft verschlafen und mein Arbeitgeber hat das nicht gefallen. Haben nun einen seit 2 Monaten einen Lichtwecker von Philips, einfach genial das Teil man wacht super auf ist komplett entspannt und gar nicht geschafft, kann sowas nur empfehlen ich bin noch nie besser aufgewacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den hab ich auch, aber das Teil funktioniert nur wenn du auch lange genug schläfst um davon wach zu werden...wenn du nur 4-6 Stunden schläfst hilft das Teil gar nix weil man es nichtmals bemerkt 

An alle anderen:
Der Trick mit dem "Wecker weit weg legen" hat bei mir eher die umgekehrte Wirkung. Wenn ich aufstehen muss dafür, schmeiß ich mich danach noch viel eher ins Bett um wieder ins Warme zu kommen.
Wenn ich den direkt neben mir hinleg aufen Tisch gehts besser...

Hab auch schon vieles probiert...hab auch 2 so altmodische Wecker mit diesen Klingeln oben drauf, aber davon krieg ich echt Herzrasen wenn die angehen ^^ und man muss die immer nachziehen...wenn man das mal vergisst hat man auch schlechte Karten.

Seit knapp 5 Jahren stehe ich eigentlich immer so auf:
8 Wecker auf dem Handy einstellen. Verschiedene Klingeltöne, und alle 20min versetzt...also geht 2 Stunden los bevor man aufstehen muss.
An guten Tagen schaff ichs halt echt beim 2. Alarm aufzustehen, an schlechten quäle ich mich durch bis zum vorletzten, aber verschlafen habe ich so noch nie.
Ahso, natürlich mit Snooze jeder davon


----------



## Edou (9. Mai 2011)

Badomen schrieb:


> Seit knapp 5 Jahren stehe ich eigentlich immer so auf:
> 8 Wecker auf dem Handy einstellen. Verschiedene Klingeltöne, und alle 20min versetzt...also geht 2 Stunden los bevor man aufstehen muss.
> An guten Tagen schaff ichs halt echt beim 2. Alarm aufzustehen, an schlechten quäle ich mich durch bis zum vorletzten, aber verschlafen habe ich so noch nie.
> Ahso, natürlich mit Snooze jeder davon


This, nur mach ichs nicht mit 8, sondern mit 5. Also: 5:00, 5:30, 6:00, 6:30 und abschließend 7Uhr.
5:00 und 5:30 sind eher die "Bereite dich aufs Wach sein vor" mit noch sanftem Heavy Metal.
Selten dass ich es mal schaffe um 5 auch aus dem Bett zu hampeln.
Ab 6Uhr hab ich dann nen Ton der am Anfang ein ziemlich grelles Instrumental besitzt, bzw Intro. (5:00 und 5:30 haben den selben Ton, genau wie 6:00 und 6:30)
Wenn ich dann doch mal "Verschlafe" weckt mich Herr Kilmister, nicht so sanft, aber er Weckt mich. Dannach herrscht zwar ein bisschen hektik, aber selbst Schuld wenn man vorher nicht aus den federn kommt.


Mfg Ey Du.


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2011)

@Ceiwyn
Ich habe die 80€ nie bereut gerade in den Wintermonaten sind die Tageszeiten doch arg verschoben und wenn man sehr früh raus muss einfach das beste, und dafür immer pünktlich und frisch zur Arbeit zu kommen war es mir wert und man hat gleich noch ne Nachttischlampe 

@Badomen
Muss ich nicht sagen auch wenn ich mal nur 5 Stunden penne geht es trotzdem super, mit dem "Glockengebimmel" und dazu das Licht wache ich besser auf, würde ich norma den Wecker stellen käme ich nicht so locker aus dem Bett es macht bei mir persönlich ne Menge aus.

@Jester
Auch wenn du nach 12 Stunden vielleicht ausgeschlafen bist ist das doch eher Kontraproduktiv, ein normaler Mensch sollte zwischen 6-8 Stunden schlafen alles über diesen Zeitraum ist schädlich für den Körper auf längere Zeit.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Mein Wecker steht der hoch angelegten Fensterbank in meinem Schlafzimmer, sodass ich mit meiner Hand nicht dran komme.

Das klingeln ist einfaches Piepen, erst einmal alle 2-3 Sekunden, zuletzt 5 x, allerdings immer mit kurzen Pausen (ca. 1 Sekunde) dazwischen, damit es nicht zu eintönig ist.

Er klingelt um 6 Uhr, ehemals 6 Uhr 30. Danach mache ich mich recht zügig fertig, um 7 Uhr muss ich losfahren Richtung Arbeit.

Ich lasse ihn 30 Minuten eher klingeln, um mir Zeit beim fertigmachen zu lassen. Das sorgt dafür, das ich nicht noch auf der Arbeit gähne oder müde bin.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Mai 2011)

ich hatte früher als ich noch allein wohnte auch das Problem, doch im Urlaub hab ich diesen Wecker mitgebracht und das Problem war gelöst:
Wecker

Man ahnt nicht wie das geholfen hat...


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2011)

Das ist bei mir genau umgekehrt: Früher konnte ich an nem freien Tag problemlos stundenlang ausschlafen, 14 Uhr war standard. Heute wache ich an Sonntagen manchmal um 9 Uhr auf und nerve mich tierisch drüber. Ich kann natürlich bis morgens um 5 weg gehn oder sowas, aber, naja, man wird halt auch älter und kann das nicht mehr Fr+Sa jedes WE ^^

Drum: Ich wünscht ich hätte Deine Probleme


----------



## Deanne (9. Mai 2011)

Ganz schlecht ist es, wenn der Partner neben einem liegt und nicht aufstehen muss. Ich habe früher häufiger Vorlesungen verpasst, weil mein damaliger Freund mich immer gebeten hat, doch noch liegenzubleiben. Im Endeffekt war das ziemlich egoistisch, aber darum geht es ja hier nicht. 

Wenn ich wichtige Termine habe, stelle ich meinen Wecker auf einen Teller und lege ein paar Löffel oder sonstiges Besteck dazu. Ist der Wecker ein älteres Modell und vibriert ordentlich, dann ist der Lärm so unerträglich, dass man freiwillig aufsteht.


----------



## Desdinova (9. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> ... dann ist der Lärm so unerträglich, dass man freiwillig aufsteht.



Zum Glück gibt es keine Zeitmaschinen. Ich würde mich in der Früh als erstes nach gestern Abend teleportieren, um dem Desdinova von vor 12 Stunden ordentlich eine reinzuhauen.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2011)

Hmn ich hab son hartes Pflichtgefühl das ich echt zu jeder Uhrzeit aufstehen kann und fit bin wenn ich das muss. Problematisch wirds wenn ich um 12 zur Uni muss, wie heute, und vorher eig. pennen kann aber trotzdem pünktlich aufstehen will um irgendwas zu schaffen - da stell ich mir den Wecker oft optimistisch auf 9 und penne dann in der Regel doch bis halb 12. Heute habe ichs mal geschafft aber generell bräucht ich auch nen gutes Mittel dafür - irgendwas motivierendes.
Ansonsten klappt das ganz gut wenn man sich den Wecker ausser Reichweite stellt - haben allerdings schon viele hier geschrieben.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2011)

meine steroanlage weckt mich tag ein tag aus immer von 6.15 bis 6.30. in der viertelstunde hört man den radio bestimmt und wenn nicht dann hätte auch ein zug durchs zimmer fahren können ohne einem zu wecken.


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich wichtige Termine habe, stelle ich meinen Wecker auf einen Teller und lege ein paar Löffel oder sonstiges Besteck dazu. Ist der Wecker ein älteres Modell und vibriert ordentlich, dann ist der Lärm so unerträglich, dass man freiwillig aufsteht.


Lärm war bei mir nie ein Anreiz, aufzustehn. Wenn bei mir ein solcher Wecker wäre, würd das wie folgt ablaufen:
1. Wecker klingelt
2. Davatar erschrickt und wacht auf
3. Davatar nervt sich über das Gescheppere des Weckers
4. Davatar schlägt den Wecker leise / alternativ: Davatar steht auf, schlägt den Wecker leise und legt sich wieder hin
5. Davatar schläft tiefer und fester denn je zuvor

Ausserdem nach einer Woche:
1. Wecker klingelt
2. Davatar erschrickt und wacht auf
3. Davatar nervt sich über das Gescheppere des Weckers
*4. Davatar schmeisst den Wecker an die Wand --> Wecker ist kaputt*
5. Davatar schläft tiefer und fester denn je zuvor

So war das schon immer bei mir. Drum hilft bei mir nur ein Wecker mit "angenehmen Ton", dafür aber mehrfach nacheinander stellen. Nach dem 2. oder 3. Mal steh ich dann auf.


----------



## Perkone (9. Mai 2011)

Aufstehn tu ich meist um Punk 0700 am Morgen. Halbe Stunde spätestens danach muss ich weg sein von daheim. Zum aufstehn selber: Hab auf meinem Handy (liegt auf anderer Bettseite) 2 Wecker eingestellt. Einmal um 06:40 und 06:50. 
Ich denk mir immer: Wenn ich jetz nich aufsteh und zu spät komm, sieht das Chef auch nich gern und n Arbeitsplatz is doch wertvoll xD. Aber meistens is aufzustehn gar nicht schwer, außer ich hab zu viel gesoffen vorher haha


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2011)

Kann Davatar nur zustimmen, solche "Direkt in die Fresse Wecker" würden bei mir nie helfen, lieber einen sanften kontrollierten Weckvorgang und der Tag geht gut los.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2011)

Ich stelle mir den Wecker extra zu Spät, es gibt doch nix bessers zum wach werden als morgens auf den Zug zu rennen.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte da noch nen Tip - ne Vorrichtung bauen, die automatisch am nächsten Morgen nen Eimer kalten Wasser kippt. Klingt angenehmer als so manche Methoden, die hier schon standen 

Ich persönlich hab nen Wecker, der mit kleinen, netten Tönen anfängt und immer lauter und penetranter wird - wenn ich die lauten, penetranten Töne nicht hören möchte, schalt ich ihn vorher aus und steh auf. Der Clou beim Wecker: 1. ist das Licht recht hell und wird automatisch beim draufdrücken aktiv und 2. geht der nur für fünf Minuten aus, wenn ich draufdrücke. Wenn ich ihn wirklich AUS haben will, muss ich an der Rückseite nen kleinen Schalter umlegen, den ich im Halbschlaf nie finden würde. Dann bin ich eigentlich auch so wach, dass ich aufstehen kann.

Andere Methode: Kaffeemaschine mit Zeitschaltuhr, abends Kaffee/Filter/Wasser reinpacken, Zeitschaltuhr an, morgens riecht es schön nach Kaffee und man hat direkt was, auf das man sich freuen kann.

Dieses "Aufstehen zum Wecker ausschalten" ging bei mir auch gar nicht, das hab ich zweimal probiert - den restlichen Tag hatte ich grottenschlechte Laune.


----------



## Yodaku (9. Mai 2011)

Das Thema macht mich müde... 
Also ich stell einfach mein Handy mit nem ruhigen Weckton (bloß kein nerviges gepiepe) und früher oder später steh ich dann auf... ihr habt probleme


----------



## Petersburg (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe einen Wecker, fast schon lauter als so mancher Feuermelder (gefühlt  ) Den kann ich garnicht schnell genug aus bekommen, ohne von dem Lärm Hellwach zu werden.


----------



## Alux (9. Mai 2011)

Im Prinzip brauch ich ja keinen Wecker, geh so zwischen 2400 und 0200 schlafen und werde trotzdem pünktlich um 0545 (wenn ich mit dem Bus fahr) oder 0630 (wenn ich mitn Moped fahr) munter. Ich muss mir einfach nur am Vorabend kurz 5min lang einreden wann ich munter werden soll und fertig^^.

Sollte ich mal nen wichtigen Termin haben stell ich mir den Wecker vom NintendoDS, weil der einen Weckton hat wo ich auf Dauer verrückt werde und den Handywecker mit dem Standardton, auch so was komisches wo ich auf Dauer wahnsinnig werde.


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

Der Standart-Radiowecker beginnt mit leisem Radio Gedudel. Nach ca 20 min fängt der Buzzer an, der ist ätzend laut. Aber auch der wird 2-3 Mal in den Snooze gedrückt. Falls es mal einen richtig wichtigen Termin gibt, wird zusätzlich das Handy angestellt: mit einem nervigen Song auf den Schreibtisch oder sonstwohin gelegt, sodass ich auf jeden Fall aufstehen muss, um es auszuschalten.

Ich bin Morgenmuffel... und Kaffee abhängig.


----------



## Pentu (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte damit komischer weise nie probleme. Wenn du wach wirst bzw der Wecker klingelt, nicht drüber nach denken sondern einfach aufstehen!


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Mai 2011)

Das hier soll das Nonplusultra aller Weckgeschädigten sein!
Schlafphasenwecker

Kann mir leider kein Urteil erlauben, da ich Frühaufsteher bin und somit eigentlich fast immer "pfeifend" aus dem Bett springe^^


----------



## Dweencore (12. Mai 2011)

Ich stell mir immer zwei Wecker, einem um 5:40 und einen um 6:00.
Dann kann ich ganz leicht um 6uhr aufstehen, hat bis jetzt immer gut geklappt.


----------



## Zangor (12. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> Da ich einen Job habe wo ich um 10 beginne zu arbeiten...



Um 10 Uhr? Das muss doch irgendwie gehen. Eine Zeit lang musste ich um 7 Uhr anfangen, da wäre mir 10 Uhr wie Schlaraffenland vor gekommen. Ich schlafe auch gerne lange, aber wenn ich hoch muss, dann geht das meist. Im Büro kann man noch etwas dösen vor dem Frühstück...^^

Wenn ein Wecker nicht hilft, dann vielleicht eine Kaffeemaschine mit Zeitschaltuhr oder lass Dir von Deiner Freundin/Frau eine frischgebrühte Tasse vor die Nase halten.


----------



## Ennia (12. Mai 2011)

Bah, allein schon das Wort "Aufstehen" bringt mich in Rage. Ich bin ein absoluter Morgenmuffel und stehe mit der Einstellung "Ich hasse alles und jeden" auf. Zur Zeit wohne ich alleine und es ist jeden Morgen ein Kampf, bis ich mich endlich ins Bad geschleppt hab. Wecken lass ich mich von meinem iPhone. Ich überhöre es nicht, jedoch glüht der "Schlummer" Button jeden Morgen, bis ich mich frage: "Shit, ist es schon wieder so späääät?!". danch gehts ab unter die Dusche, Rasieren, Zähne putzen und ja, duschen eben ^^. Danach setz ich mich ins Auto und dreh den Radio mit Dubstep auf - bis ich dann bei der Firma geparkt hab, bin ich dann auch richtig munter.

Am schlimmsten ist es schon, wenn man alleine wohnt... zu zweit steht sichs schon sehr viel einfacher auf, weil man will ja auch der erste im Bad sein


----------



## RedShirt (12. Mai 2011)

Legt euch Haustiere zu, die früh aktiv sind.

Spätestens  beim Kratzen an der Tür, springen aufs Bett oder sonstwas werdet ihr nicht mehr lang liegenbleiben dürfen.

Oder: Zeugt ein Kind - da werdet ihr die ersten Jahre sicher früh wach


----------



## xdave78 (12. Mai 2011)

Also jetzt im Sommer hab ich eigentlich NULL Auftsehprobleme. Nur im Winter und in der Übergangszeit sucktz. Ich hab mir im Winter nen Lichtwecker besorgt. Ist zwar schweineteuer aber es funktioniert einigermassen gut, jedenfalls besser als vorher.


----------

